# Motorhome stopover scheme pub that welcomes MH in Skegness



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi I know this has been discussed before, but is this the only motorhome stopover scheme I had a feeling that there was another one that was free.
http://www.motorhomestopover.co.uk/index.asp

In the meantime if anyone is staying in the Skegness area I have been talking to the landlord of the Charnwood Tavern and he is more than happy for folk to stay over on his car park if they use the Pub for a drink or meal.

Charnwood Tavern 
Church End
Skegness 
Lincolnshire 
PE25 1EJ
Tel: 01754 764725

PS no gennys though :wink:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Any chance you could enter that one in the campsite database? Sounds a useful stopover.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Briarose,

A few years ago the Charnwood started to construct a campsite alongside the pub, did it ever get finished?

I'm afraid I stopped going when he had to stop selling proper beer but the Sunday carvery was always quite good.

JohnW


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Gaspode I will if that is ok as it isn't a camp site as such.

Wizzo no the camp site never got sorted, although I have the impression the new landlord is looking into different ideas, they have a new chef now and the bar meals are excellent and very reasonable...........you should see the size of the puddings :wink: 

Haven't tried the carvery since the pub was taken over.

The interior is slowly being sorted you too, he has put in a wood burning stove for those chilly evenings,

The landlord said he had a MH stay over a few nights ago.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Briarose

You'll find that the campsite database has a category now for Pub Stopovers.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks Briarose, I might just have to come over and give it a whirl.

JohnW


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

gaspode said:


> Hi Briarose
> 
> You'll find that the campsite database has a category now for Pub Stopovers.


OK thanks I will put a post there, if anyone does want to stay over at the pub just give the landlord (Fred) a ring and tell him you read it here on MHF.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Shouldn't this thread be in the "Wild Camping Spots / MH Friendly Parking" forum? :wink:

Gerald


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

geraldandannie said:


> Shouldn't this thread be in the "Wild Camping Spots / MH Friendly Parking" forum? :wink:
> 
> Gerald


I thought you resigned as a mod :lol: :wink:

I put the topic in here as I wanted info on whether or not there was another MH pub stop over scheme..................mh chat to me :wink:

Old Mods don't die they just fade away :wink: bit like old soldiers LOL I should know as I have done the same myself on another forum :wink:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> Shouldn't this thread be in the "Wild Camping Spots / MH Friendly Parking" forum? :wink:
> 
> Gerald


Well, it's not about wildcamping or parking is it?

I did consider putting it into "UK Touring" but in view of the original post it's just as appropriate where it is.

Now if we had a "Pub Stopover" forum????? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Briarose said:


> I put the topic in here as I wanted info on whether or not there was another MH pub stop over scheme..................mh chat to me :wink:


Right you are :lol: But I didn't want the great info about the stopover to get buried in here. I didn't mean any criticism of you 



Briarose said:


> Old Mods don't die they just fade away :wink: bit like old soldiers LOL I should know as I have done the same myself on another forum :wink:


Old habits die hard 

Gerald


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

gaspode said:


> geraldandannie said:
> 
> 
> > Shouldn't this thread be in the "Wild Camping Spots / MH Friendly Parking" forum? :wink:
> ...


That would be a good idea :wink: I am sure there was one pub stopover scheme that you didn't have to pay to join, does anyone else know, or is the one saved to my favourites the one but they have started to charge :?:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Briarose: Is the landlord of the Charnwood Tavern new to the pub?

Reason I ask is that the pub is already listed on Kevin Birds site ( the one you quoted) as being in his "system" as a paid up member. There's a Post on the Forum (Sept last year) which says that the "current owner" is about to leave.

Just wondered if a new owner has decided not to continue with the paid-up membership, or if he's doing "Freebies" on the side :lol:


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Tellbell,

I don't suppose there's anything to stop him being a member and taking 'freebies' as you put it, he'd be a fool to turn business away in the present economic climate. I was going to say that after all it's his Car Park but as the pub seems to share it with the church opposite I'm not sure who it belongs to or even whether we ought to be asking the church if we can park overnight!

JohnW


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> he'd be a fool to turn business away in the present economic climate.


Agreed JohnW-and of course that's the case with any landlord and the biggest argument against formalising a scheme and having annual sub's, membership cards etc.

No need to join and pay a sub when all you need to do is ask the landlord & for the price of a couple of drinks and possibly a meal, you stay on the car park. Looking at the "pubstopover" forums most people who stay there seem to have a meal anyway...and they pay the annual subscription.

Can't see the point- especially when we have the likes of Charnwood Tavern making it widely known that they'll provide overnight facilities which can be added to MHF database.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Telbell said:


> Briarose: Is the landlord of the Charnwood Tavern new to the pub?
> 
> Reason I ask is that the pub is already listed on Kevin Birds site ( the one you quoted) as being in his "system" as a paid up member. There's a Post on the Forum (Sept last year) which says that the "current owner" is about to leave.
> 
> Just wondered if a new owner has decided not to continue with the paid-up membership, or if he's doing "Freebies" on the side :lol:


Aw yes he is new, so from what he was saying he must be totally unaware that the pub is already a part of the scheme..........I can't view that if I haven't paid can I ? otherwise I could phone him and explain as from what he was saying he actually doesn't know how to use the internet.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> otherwise I could phone him and explain as from what he was saying he actually doesn't know how to use the internet.


Hmm-trouble is if you do he may feel he has to exclude people who don't have the pub stopover Membership Card ( :wink: ).........or fall foul of Kevin Bird. Perhaps in this instance "ignorance is bliss"! (Though I'm not sure if it's the Pub which is in the scheme or the Landlord :roll: )

You can join as a Forum member without paying subs.....although the full list of Pubs is available only to paid up members, where there has been a Post about a Pub then a Forum Member has access to those particular Pubs-just find the list of Counties and then find "Lincs" :wink: :wink:

Oh Dear-he'll probably change the system now so get in quick :lol: :lol:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Wizzo said:


> Tellbell,
> 
> I don't suppose there's anything to stop him being a member and taking 'freebies' as you put it, he'd be a fool to turn business away in the present economic climate. I was going to say that after all it's his Car Park but as the pub seems to share it with the church opposite I'm not sure who it belongs to or even whether we ought to be asking the church if we can park overnight!
> 
> JohnW


Hi I missed your post earlier, but many years ago the church and the pub seperated the car park, so the area on one side of the hedge belongs to the church and the other side the pub.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Briarose said:


> Hi I missed your post earlier, but many years ago the church and the pub seperated the car park, so the area on one side of the hedge belongs to the church and the other side the pub.


Just shows how long it is since I've been down there!

JohnW


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Wizzo said:


> Briarose said:
> 
> 
> > Hi I missed your post earlier, but many years ago the church and the pub seperated the car park, so the area on one side of the hedge belongs to the church and the other side the pub.
> ...


Or maybe you just didn't notice the hedge LOL.........I think the Charnwood however has always been happy to let folk use the car park when the church one is full, weddings etc


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Its a pity there aren't more like that place, as long as they sell beer!

I can't imagine us ever wanting to go to Skeggy anyway, so it's unlikely I will be able to report on this joint.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Hampshireman said:


> Its a pity there aren't more like that place, as long as they sell beer!
> I can't imagine us ever wanting to go to Skeggy anyway, so it's unlikely I will be able to report on this joint.


Not real beer though unfortunately and that's why I've not been for some time. That part of the East Coast is a bit of a real ale desert. Don't get me wrong, there are a few places that sell proper beer but the vast majority don't.

If the active members of this site each approached 4 or 5 local pubs and asked if they would provide a stopover in return for buying drinks/meals we could make up a useful database.

JohnW


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Cheers wizzo, but why would I want to go to Skeggy?


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hampshireman said:


> Cheers wizzo, but why would I want to go to Skeggy?


Ooh Skeggy isn't that bad Hampshireman and there are far worse seaside resorts! Have you actually ever been there?

Skegness itself is kept very clean with award winning blue flag beaches and there are literally hundreds of campsites to choose from. Admittedly it is not as upmarket as Bournemouth for example but in my opinion it is far nicer than say Blackpool and for anyone looking for a traditional british seaside family resort, you wont go far wrong than a trip to bracing Skegness!

All along this coast it is brimming with activity and things to do for everyone. Animal attractions, theme parks, festivals, live evening entertainment, rural mills, beautiful rolling Lincolnshire countryside, nature reserves, seal sanctuaries and much more! Basically there is something for the whole family to enjoy.

Sue


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Well Hampshireman, as Sonesta says Skegness is quite nice as far as UK seaside resorts go, it's clean, tidy and does not have that air of an abandoned, vandalised, rundown town that too many suffer from. Don't knock it until you've tried it.

In any case I wasn't expecting you to go necessarily, but to us in the East Midlands it's our 'local' seaside resort.

My comments re database of pub stopovers was also not meant for seaside towns only but anywhere in the country. Local knowledge would give each of us a fair idea of which pubs might be suitable or approachable.

JohnW


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Not knocking it - honest, 'cos I have never been there as you rightly suggest. 

That area just doesn't pull. We went to G Yarmouth sometime back and it was OK. As far as most of Sue's stuff like Animal attractions, theme parks, festivals we don't do them but thanks all the same. 

I do like the north coast of Norfolk for the birds and shores and I did spend a happy afternoon in a pub in Diss watching footer on the telly.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Wizzo,

I'm not a connoisseur of real ales but have you ever tried Batemans beers as I understand this is supposed to be a good beer?

Bateman's brewery is located only a few miles from Skegness in a little old market town called Wainfleet and as far as I know their beer is sold locally in many of the Skegness and surrounding area pubs. Batemans Brewery is one of the country's oldest family breweries and situated in an old windmill, dating back two centuries and overlooks the River Steeping.

You can visit the brewery if ever you fancy a look around as they have a Visitors Centre which is open daily and where at certain times of the year they also hold special events and beer festivals. www.bateman.co.uk/visitors_centreF.htm

There is a 2 day Beer Festival being held on the 17th and 18th April and here is a link to the event : www.bateman.co.uk/downloads/batemans_beer_festival_2009_04_poster.pdf

Hope this is of interest to you?

Sue


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hampshireman said:


> Not knocking it - honest, 'cos I have never been there as you rightly suggest.
> 
> That area just doesn't pull. We went to G Yarmouth sometime back and it was OK. As far as most of Sue's stuff like Animal attractions, theme parks, festivals we don't do them but thanks all the same.
> 
> I do like the north coast of Norfolk for the birds and shores and I did spend a happy afternoon in a pub in Diss watching footer on the telly.


Some nice pubs and coastal walks in Lincolnshire Hampshireman and at Gibralter point, a popular nature reserve, it is a bird watchers paradise! As for pubs with footy being shown on large flat screen tv's ...... well there's plenty of them and all if that's what tickles ya fancy? 

I think you would find that in and around our Lincolnshire coasts there is something to suit everyone and all tastes. I am sure you would have an enjoyable time here - but unless you give us 'Skegnessians' a chance you wont ever know lol! :lol:

I have a shop in Skeggy by the way - so you see I want to ensure I give our town a good name as I need you tourists to flock here, especially during a credit crunch! Hee hee! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Seriously, though I think you would enjoy a visit here and if you call into my shop during your stay then I will give you a bit of discount off a kiss me quick hat! :lol:

Sue


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I've not been to Skeggy but we were VERY impressed with Cleethorpes and its attractiveness and cleanliness, so if Skeggy is anything like it I wouldn't stay away.

So impressed with Cleethorpes I wrote a congrats letter to the Council & got a nice "thank you" EMail back. Will probably go again this year sometime.

(I think the topic's gone for a Burton but what the hell? :lol: )


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Now you're talking Sue. Discounts!!! Art Supplies by any chance?

I have enjoyed Batemans and probably over that neck of the woods.

Is Skeggy in unfriendly rivalry with Mablethorpe or is that somewhere else? I did some pub urinal muriels as my old mum used to call them (murals not urinals) and they were extremely crude in the language although the characters were great fun. Based on old railway travel posters for those towns. I will try to find them if you confirm, they don't have the text on them, from my archive.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Sue,

Yes I certainly have tried Batemans and very good their beers are too. I do know of the Brewery and Wainfleet. Last time I was in the Vine I had a pint of Batemans Victory Ale which sustained me for a walk right around Gibraltar Point.

Hampshireman If you thought Great Yarmouth was OK then you'll think Skeggy is excellent.

And yes Telbell the topic has "Gone for a Burton' (another reference to beer)!

JohnW


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> "Gone for a Burton' (another reference to beer)!


 :lol: Glad you noticed my unintentional pun!


----------



## Rockerboots (Jun 15, 2008)

Skeggy, we love it.

Although only 80 miles away `er in doors & myself pop up there a few times a year just to get away from it all for a couple of days when i get a long weekend off.

Thanks for the info.

Fred get the dinner on & the beer cold & we`ll see you soon. :lol:


----------



## Rockerboots (Jun 15, 2008)

Skeggy, we love it.

Although only 80 miles away `er in doors & myself pop up there a few times a year just to get away from it all for a couple of days when i get a long weekend off.

Thanks for the info.

Fred get the dinner on & the beer cold & we`ll see you soon. :lol:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi, we joined the motorhome stopover scheme last year and have used it a number of times with no problems. Knowing that motorhomes are welcome to stay before you arrive is great. We have found all the pubs we used to be welcoming and have yet to have a meal in one (either arrived too late or on a day when they don't do food) but they were all still happy for us to stay free and only have a drink. Have joined in the quiz or just had a good night sampling the local tipple and joining in the craic.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I asked our local pub a while ago (The Crown, Great Ellingham, Norfolk) and he was happy for motorhomes to stay. Trouble is that landlord has gone and a new one is in. Oh well I suppose I will just have to drag myself down there and ask the new one. I dunno the things we have to do for this forum :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> I asked our local pub a while ago (The Crown, Great Ellingham, Norfolk) and he was happy for motorhomes to stay.


....and I think most would be. That's why I'm not convinced about the "official" scheme. Never will be I believe :wink:


----------

